# Alpha-Kanal einfügen



## Another (29. Januar 2010)

Ich steh grad auf'n Schlauch.

Ich will ein vorhandenes Bild (Z-Depht) als Alpha-Kanal einfügen, doch habe ich dabei 2 Probleme:

- Da wahrscheinlich das Bild (beide) einen tranzparenten Hintergrund hat, wird die Maske (das Bild der Z-Depht) verschoben eingefügt und liegt nicht mehr direkt über dem Originalbild. Da es 100 Bilder sind und ich das als Aktion anlegen will, währe es zu mühselig es von Hand zu bewerkstelligen. 

- Wo wir beim zweiten Problem wären: warum kann man gerade bei der Alpha-Maske nicht "Datei"->"Plazieren" anwenden!? Damit hätte es funktioniert...


----------



## Alexander Groß (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich von Hand ein Bild in ein anderes per Drag & Drop einfügen will und dieses dann gleichzeitig zentriert werden soll, dann halte ich dabei die Umschalttaste. Vielleicht hilft dir das ja bei deiner Aktion weiter.

Alex


----------



## Another (31. Januar 2010)

Na, den Kniff kannte ich noch nicht.  Hatte es dann so "gelöst" und einfach die Ebene mit Strg ausgewählt u. so eingefügt. Aber das ist alles nicht das wahre u. dafür das es 'ne Aktion werden soll irgendwie zuviel von Hand, oder? Glaube ich machs doch wieder in AE, aber ich geb noch nicht auf.

-> Kann man eigentlich eine Aktion anlegen, wo PS die Bilder aus 2 verschiedenen Ordnern holt (u. dann in den dritten speichert)?
Also z.B.:
- Bild 1 (aus Ordner X)
- Bild 2 (aus Ordner Y),  über Bild 1 gelegt u. als Ebene Multipliziert, what ever...
- und speicherts dann in Ordner 3 natürlich normal ab.


----------



## Another (7. Februar 2010)

Ich spamme ungern, doch ich muss noch einmal fragen, da ich darüber auch nichts im Netz finde.
Geht das nicht irgendwie?



Another hat gesagt.:


> -> Kann man eigentlich eine Aktion anlegen, wo PS die Bilder aus 2 verschiedenen Ordnern holt (u. dann in den dritten speichert)?
> Also z.B.:
> - Bild 1 (aus Ordner X)
> - Bild 2 (aus Ordner Y),  über Bild 1 gelegt u. als Ebene Multipliziert, what ever...
> - und speicherts dann in Ordner 3 natürlich normal ab.



:suspekt:


----------



## smileyml (7. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube ein Problem ist dabei, welches Bild 2 mit welchem Bild 1 kombiniert werden soll. Da das nicht eindeutig festzulegen ist, geht der Teil aus meiner Sicht nicht.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Another (7. Februar 2010)

Das wär mir gerade eigentlich egal.

Ich meine z.B., ob man via Aktion, ein Foto (mit 'nem Baum drauf) öffnen kann, dann (via Aktion) von mir aus das selbe Bild noch einmal öffnen kann (oder irgendein anderes), diesen zweite Foto nun  natürlich in die selbe Szene - direkt über den Baum - legen kann, dann z.B. "Ebene multiplieren" auswählt (völlig egal), und dann das kombinierte Bild abspeichern kann.

Ich denke, natürlich, sofern die beiden Bilder nicht die original Maße haben sollten, "könnte" PS 'n Problem damit haben. Aber nehmen wir an die sind praktisch identisch. Im Aktions-Menü sehe ich nur auch keine Option, um überhaupt zwei Bilder nach einander zu öffnen. Evtl. gibts ja 'n Script, what ever. Wäre halt nur schön.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2010)

Hi Another,

mit einem Script sollte dies zu bewerkstelligen sein. Leider kann ich mit einem solchen nicht dienen,
aber vielleicht helfen dir ja die folgenden beiden Videotutorials auf die Sprünge und du willst in die
Abgründe des Ps-Scriptings abtauchen. :suspekt: 

Scripten mit Photoshop – Teil 1, Der Einstieg
Scripten mit Photoshop – Teil 2, Das Script

Viel Erfolg jedenfalls,
Markus


----------



## Another (11. Februar 2010)

Naja, *Video*-Tutorials sinds ja nich, aber gute Tutorials. Danke.

Werd ich mir ma zu Gemüte ziehen. Irgendwann komme ich schon noch dahinter ob, nein, wie das geht.


----------

